# Turn off R15 Blue LED??



## h4b1t (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey, I've read a few posts where people have mentioned turning off their led. Since I have the r15 in my bedroom when I wake up it's like staring at the sun. Does anyone know how to turn this off or dim it? I'd read the manual but I trashed it


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Electrical tape. You can dim/off the "circle" by holding down the buttons on both sides of it on the box itself (not the remote) but the LED simply shows it's got power. On my PC I use tape and put a pinhole in it to see the power is on.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I would simply say turn the DVR off at night. When you put it in Stand-By then the only light that will come on is the record one.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

From the R15 manual:

I want to turn the light ring on the front panel on or off,
or dim them.

Press and hold the LEFT and RIGHT arrows to adjust the brightness of the blue lights in the light ring on the front panel.
You can
dim the lights until they turn off completely.
To turn the lights on,
press and hold the LEFT and RIGHT arrows again.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

And after the 109a update, the record light is a faint Amber, instead of a bright red.


----------



## h4b1t (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks guys, it works like a charm!


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Turn it off ????? I enjoy the spinning blue light. When I sit there in the dark watching TV and it whirls and spins when I FF and do other things its great. Of course this might be after a couple beers.

FWIW, your supposed to turn the R-15 OFF at night so it can do its housekeeping tasks or thats what I read somewhere.

Bobman


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Turn it off ????? I enjoy the spinning blue light. When I sit there in the dark watching TV and it whirls and spins when I FF and do other things its great. Of course this might be after a couple beers.
> 
> FWIW, your supposed to turn the R-15 OFF at night so it can do its housekeeping tasks or thats what I read somewhere.
> 
> Bobman


With enough beers it's spinning even when it's not.  Then again so is most everything else in the room.


----------



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> And after the 109a update, the record light is a faint Amber, instead of a bright red.


Mines amber now too. I didnt know what caused it to change like that.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

vettegofast said:


> Mines amber now too. I didnt know what caused it to change like that.


Which means you got the 109a upgrade.


----------



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

How can you tell what version of software you are running in the menu? What fixes does the 109a resolve?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

vettegofast said:


> How can you tell what version of software you are running in the menu? What fixes does the 109a resolve?


Menu->Setup->Settings

109a primarily fixed issues with the Caller-ID causing the unit to lock up.
There where some other misc features tweaked, but the Caller-ID was the largest.


----------



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

kool thanks


----------



## quist (Mar 19, 2007)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that blue light is so annoying!!!!


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Turn it off ????? I enjoy the spinning blue light....
> Bobman


You are getting VERRRRRRRRY sleeeeeeeeepy. Now, when the ads for the NCAA basketball "Final Four" comes on, you will root for..... Or, if you are not a basketball fan, you will become one


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

When I press the arrow buttons on my remote it works the light option on the receiver as well. Even with thtem off they still move with the "trick play" options.


----------

